# Well the gto is gonna be dead for a while



## LS-Crazy (Jun 15, 2012)

shop called and said they found chunks of metal the size of quarters in the oil pan, im guessing thats not good heh...

Anyway i dont have enough to replace an ls2 so there goes another one off the street 

I go up there tomorrow to talk about what we can do.

Is it possible to rebuild it or you think its toast?

i know you need more than this info but would you just get a new engine for it?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Depends on what the metal is.


----------



## LS-Crazy (Jun 15, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Depends on what the metal is.


ill look tomorrow and post back


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What happened for it to go into the shop in the first place? What were the symptoms?


----------



## LS-Crazy (Jun 15, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> What happened for it to go into the shop in the first place? What were the symptoms?


first the head gasket blew and water got in the cylinders...heard a pop before that happened then loud metal clanking

fixed head gasket myself and cleaned out cylinders and cleaned pistons and checked rods n stuff

all good until it still wouldn't start, found out the ckp code was coming up so we changed the sensor and the code was still reading

took it to the shop and they said it was the cam sensor changed that then they said it was the ckp sensor so i let them change it thinking maybe i did something wrong.

Well it still wouldnt start so they thought it was the pcm so they got another computer and flashed it and sent it to the dealership to get the link with the tech2.

After that the dealership called them and told them my reluctor ring was bent (they didnt take it apart or anything so how could they know?).

I ran with it though and it got back to the shop and then they called me today about the metal chunks


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

If the engine is toast then you could try for the parts here: 

https://www.iaai.com/Vehicles/Search.aspx?Keyword=GTO

The problem is finding a person or company that has the access. As you can see there are sites all over the country and some of the cars do run and drive.

I grant it is a long shot but salvage title cars are relatively cheap and if you could network it right selling off the other parts could recover your cost.


----------



## LS-Crazy (Jun 15, 2012)

Jackanapes said:


> If the engine is toast then you could try for the parts here:
> 
> https://www.iaai.com/Vehicles/Search.aspx?Keyword=GTO
> 
> ...


thx ill keep that in mind brother


----------



## LS-Crazy (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, so it was bright silver chunks in the bottom of the oil pan the size of nickels and quarters. I told them to stop work because if its toast then i wont have the money to rebuild or get a used one anyway.

I'm just gonna have them put the engine back in and take it back.

Repo is gonna hurt but i wont be struggling for money trying to pay for a 3-5k bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It sounds like it could have hydrolocked from the water in the cylinders. I'd start looking for a used engine


----------



## LS-Crazy (Jun 15, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> It sounds like it could have hydrolocked from the water in the cylinders. I'd start looking for a used engine


im gonna turn it back in to the dealership it might be a repo but we cant afford that crap.

Hopefully they get it fixed and it goes to a good owner


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

You dont have anywhere you could park it until you save enough for parts? Repo wont be good for your credit.


----------



## LS-Crazy (Jun 15, 2012)

mikes06goat said:


> You dont have anywhere you could park it until you save enough for parts? Repo wont be good for your credit.


No, i live in an apartment they wont allow it there just sitting while i save.

I know it wont be good but its the only thing i can do as of right now


----------

